# What to buy my friend for Christmas?



## AndyCamp (Dec 8, 2011)

Hello everyone, I'm Andy, and I'm new to this forum. Unfortunately I won't be staying here for very long, because I am not an EMT myself. I just made this account to find anyone who can help me choose a Christmas present for my friend who is an EMT worker himself. I looked through the forum a bit, and it seems that a knife will be useful for him, but I already bought him one last year. I really do not have any knowledge in the EMT field, and I do not know what to buy for my friend. I have around $100 to spend. Anyone have any ideas?

Sorry if a question like this has already been answered. I did a quick search, but couldn't find anything.


Thanks all, I really appreciate your time. Sorry about the bother. Looking forward to your answers!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2011)

10 bucks says he'd be plenty happy with something completely unrelated to his job, but that's just me. 

A decent stethoscope is always nice.


----------



## FourLoko (Dec 8, 2011)

a lead on a better paying job?


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2011)

FourLoko said:


> a lead on a better paying job?



No one likes a negative nancy. Take the negativity somewhere else.


----------



## Sasha (Dec 8, 2011)

We are more than just our jobs. Get him something for him and not something for work. 

Sent from LuLu using Tapatalk


----------



## AndyCamp (Dec 8, 2011)

Ah, I see. You guys are probably right, I should just get him something else then. 

Thanks again for your help everyone. Happy Holidays!


----------



## Handsome Robb (Dec 8, 2011)

If he has expressed a want for something EMS related then by all means go for it but otherwise I'm sure he will be happy with whatever you get him.


----------

